# Cypripedium x Aki



## Hakone (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## biothanasis (Mar 27, 2009)

Very nice!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice Hakone. What are all the "toothpicks" about?


----------



## Hakone (Mar 27, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Nice Hakone. What are all the "toothpicks" about?



Hello Rick,
bamboo leaf


----------



## dan_t (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm at the same stage with my Cyps - it's soooo exciting! Good luck with those!

Dan


----------



## Hakone (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 18, 2009)

Look'in good Hakone!


----------



## Hakone (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## Hakone (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## Jorch (Apr 26, 2009)

very shy flowers


----------



## nikv (Apr 26, 2009)

They look so gentle and graceful. Thanks for sharing! :clap:


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 26, 2009)

Beautifully coloured one. The colour of pubencens dominated this one


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 26, 2009)

That's great! Interesting how it's held.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 26, 2009)

Cool!!! I love the way it progresses...!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes, nice progression.


----------



## Hakone (May 1, 2009)




----------



## biothanasis (May 1, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## goldenrose (May 1, 2009)

:drool: :drool: :drool:


----------

